# Concrete Solid Stain vs Semi Transparent



## hgiljr (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello all. I am planning on staining my concrete, but not sure what has a much nicer look, Solid color Stain or Semi Transparent. I am trying to achieve the more natural rocky look. I thought about Acid but way too much money. I will be staining my driveway and a concrete slab next to the house. Also any particular brand to stay away from? I was mainly looking at SW H&C. Any recommendations or steps appreciated.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If you are not using acid stain, just what exactly are you using? Acid stain is relatively cheap...the sealer is pretty pricey, and without it, you won't keep any stain on concrete...also, existing slabs take some time and preparation for stain, unlike new slabs or floors. We acid stain new home floors regularly, and it is pretty economical.


----------



## hgiljr (Feb 8, 2007)

I am looking at using:
http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_it_yourself/staining/concrete_stain/
or
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=23

Pretty much this is what I am looking at doing which if I am not mistaken it is not an Acid Stain. From what I am seeing, some come in semi transparent or solid colors. Is this not recommended?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Either of those products are expensive, and while I have used the Rustoleum product on garage floors, it is not something I would use exterior. Do a little research....there are water based stains and acid based....it isn't too expensive when considering the coverage, but again, sealing it when done is the key, and the sealer can cost $150 for 5 gallons. This is where we get the "glossy" or "satin" look.


----------



## hgiljr (Feb 8, 2007)

So which is better for outside, esp. the driveway, water based stains or acid based stains?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Acid, in my opinion. Surf prep to get it ready, then acid, then seal.


----------

